# Broken wing



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

My kids brought home pigeon with a slightly broke wing. I'm feeding her bird food and she's eating and drinking. She even lets me pet her. I've tried to tape her wing and she takes it off. Will it repair by it's self?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping the bird.

It may or may not heal correctly by itself, depends on where the injury is and how bad.

You may need to confine the bird to keep the tape from coming off.

Can you post a pic of the bird and injured wing?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Arizona...the wing cannot heal itself unless properly set...or the pigeon will never fly again. please post m,ore info. Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We can help you with a resource, in your area, if you will let us know where you are located.
I agree with Jaye, that is the wing is broken, it won't heal itself. Time is of the essence.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Kinda' depends on which bone is broken and how bad. If only one bone of the radius/ulna pairing is broken, the outlook is pretty good. If it's in the metacarpus, that's not too bad. Humerus is a different story but it depends on where and how.

Pidgey


----------

